# WiFi longue portée



## Tuncurry (21 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

Pour relier des bungalows à un point d'accès central, je cherche à installer un réseau WiFi en extérieur avec une longue portée : 400 m environ, omnidirectionnel.
Je cherche donc un routeur puissant, si possible récent (Bi mode). 
Avant de faire des recherches approfondies sur le net, je me demandais si certain d'entre nous n'avaient pas déjà réalisé cette manip et/ou avaient des suggestions et reco de matériel/adresses.

Je viens de tester un Netgear WNR1000v2 mais le signal ne dépasse pas le tiers de la distance.


Merci à ceux qui répondront...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 la connexion que j'utilise pour écrire ce message m'est donnée par des amis dont la maison est à 600 m exactement de la mienne.

J'utilise des petits points d'accès (PA) DLink DWL 2100AP, pour réaliser un "pont" :

Modem/routeur--Ethernet-- PA -- Antenne ))))))  600m  ((((((( Antenne -- PA -- Ethernet -- Ordi.

Le matériel que j'utilise (les PA et les antennes) servaient auparavant à faire une connexion à travers ma vallée, sur une distance de 1700m.

La portée n'est pas liée à la puissance des appareils, mais aux antennes (leur "gain").

Dans ma connexion actuelle, le point de départ est équipé d'une antenne "bâton" d'environ 50cm, omnidirectionnelle.
Côté réception j'utilise une parabolique.
Les antennes sont reliées aux PA par du câble coaxial qui se branche à la place des antennes d'origine.

Malgré les 600m de distance, je mets la puissance de mon PA au *QUART* du maximum.
Le point de départ (antenne bâton) est à la puissance maxi.

A noter que mon PA me permet de me connecter par Ethernet *ET* Wifi. (mode WDS + AP)


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Modem/routeur--Ethernet-- PA -- Antenne ))))))  600m  ((((((( Antenne -- PA -- Ethernet -- Ordi.



Salut et merci pour ta réponse. C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut sauf que la réception doit se faire sans matériel spécifique (pas de parabole ou carte wifi additionnelle) mais avec n'importe quel ordi équipé de wifi standard interne. 

_Modem/routeur--Ethernet-- PA -- Antenne ))))))  400m  ((((((( -- Ordi en WiFi uniquement._

Autrement dit, la partie émission avec le PA et l'antenne est primordiale dans mon cas.
Je comprend de ton message que n'importe quel routeur possédant des antennes amovibles fait l'affaire, puisque c'est l'antenne qui "fait la portée."

Je vais voir quelle est l'offre en matière de PA avec antennes démontables. Y a t'il des sites marchands spécialisés indispensables à consulter en matière de wifi sans fil longue portée ?


----------



## Siciliano (21 Août 2012)

Je sais pas si tu es un bricoleur, mais concernant l'antenne, il y a la fameuse "Antenne Ricoré" qui permet d'envoyer à assez longue distance. Bien sur, j'ai jamais eu besoin d'en faire une, donc je pourrais pas te donner de conseils là dessus, mais les tutos ne manquent pas sur le net.


----------



## subsole (21 Août 2012)

Siciliano a dit:


> Je sais pas si tu es un bricoleur, mais concernant l'antenne, il y a la fameuse "Antenne Ricoré" qui permet d'envoyer à assez longue distance.



Clique


----------



## Siciliano (21 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Clique
> 
> Sinon ça.



Oui, c'est ça.  
OMG le prix de l'amplificateur


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Salut et merci pour ta réponse. C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut sauf que la réception doit se faire sans matériel spécifique (pas de parabole ou carte wifi additionnelle) mais avec n'importe quel ordi équipé de wifi standard interne.
> 
> _Modem/routeur--Ethernet-- PA -- Antenne ))))))  400m  ((((((( -- Ordi en WiFi uniquement._


Je ne pense pas que tu puisses faire 400m avec une antenne omnidirectionnelle : le problème ne vient pas de l'antenne du PA, mais des ordinateurs : leur émission est insuffisante.

Dans mon installation, j'ai un PA de départ avec une antenne bâton omnidirectionnelle, qui est capable de faire une liaison à 2km avec la puissance nominale du PA.

Mais si mon ordi peut s'y connecter à 100m, il ne peut pas à 400m (à 600m je ne vois même pas le réseau avec mon MBP).

C'est pour ça que suis obligé d'utiliser une parabole de mon côté.

D'autre part, si tu fournis Internet à du "public" (autre que famille ou collaborateurs au sein d'une entreprise) tu dois faire ça "légal".
C'est à dire mettre en place une solution de type "hotspot".

J'en ai installé 2 cette année dans mon patelin (1 hôtel, et la Mairie (30 connexions par jour en Juillet-Aout)) donc je peux te donner les infos nécessaires.

Ce n'est pas la peine de t'intéresser aux solutions "fortes puissances" : c'est illégal, et ça ne change rien côté ordinateur client.


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Août 2012)

Bon, merci à tous, dans l'attente de fouiller une solution plus sérieuse à base de pont réseau, je suis parti sur un répéteur netgear à mi chemin entre le point d'accès et le point d'emission et ca fonctionne à peu près. 
Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 attention à l'aspect légal si Internet est fourni à des "clients".

L'infraction coûte cher...


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> attention à l'aspect légal si Internet est fourni à des "clients".
> 
> L'infraction coûte cher...



Je suppose que tu parles de la puissance d'émission... Je n'ai rien changé aux matériels, tout est d'origine et aux normes...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2012)

Non pas du tout, je ne parle pas de la puissance d'émission.

Si tu donnes accès à Internet à des personnes autre que des membres de ta famille ou des collaborateurs en entreprise, tu dois être capable de fournir aux autorités l'historique des connexions pendant un an...

Tu peux consulter ceci sur le site de IciWifi (prestataire pour Hotspots "légaux"), c'est à eux que j'ai fait appel (voir plus haut, c'est pas de la pub, je ne les connais pas).

http://www.iciwifi.com/devenir_hotspot/legislation_obligations_legales_hadopi.html


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Non pas du tout, je ne parle pas de la puissance d'émission.



Ok, j'étais à mille lieux du truc... Bon, de toute façon, c'est pour de l'utilisation au "cercle restreint" comme on dit.

Une remarque sur ton lien: Plus ça va, plus la réglementation devient contraignante. néanmoins, je ne vois pas comment un hotspot ouvert ou un cyber, resto etc. pourrait fournir l'identité complète d'un utilisateur vu qu'il ne la possède pas et que la loi n'est pas précise sur ce point. En outre, il est très simple de simuler une adresse mac, ou de casser le code wep d'un accès privé donc tout ça c'est un peu du flanc, sauf en ce qui concerne Hadopi (la seule saloperie d'exception liberticide pour le moment, avec les radars) qui peut taxer le proprio de la ligne et pas le fautif. Dans ce cas, verrouiller le P2P sur son routeur est effectivement un impératif.
Le reste de la note "iciWifi" est inutilement anxiogène . Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, si je prete de bonne foi ma voiture à quelqu'un et qu'il commet un casse, je ne vais pas en prison à sa place, idem si je ne met pas de code sur ma liaison wifi. J'ai encore le droit, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2012)

Pour utiliser un hotspot légal, tu dois créer un compte...

C'est à dire qu'à ta première tentative de connexion, tu dois remplir un formulaire avec ton adresse mail, tes nom, prénom, etc...

En retour tu reçois un mail qui te permet d'activer la connexion.

L'intérêt majeur des solutions proposées par les prestataires, c'est qu'en faisant appel à eux, tu achètes la *dé-responsabilisation* eu égard à l'éventuel usage frauduleux de ta connexion.

Pour te donner une idée, le Hotspot que j'ai mis en place dans la Mairie du patelin va dépasser les 1000 connexions au mois d'Août ....

Que ce soit du flan ou pas, c'est une autre histoire.

Mais l'obligation légale est là.


----------



## subsole (30 Août 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> sauf en ce qui concerne Hadopi (la seule saloperie d'exception liberticide pour le moment, avec les radars) qui peut taxer le proprio de la ligne et pas le fautif.



Il me semble qu'Hadopi passe en vitesse réduite ====> http://forums.macg.co/12132542-post18738.html


----------



## esv^^ (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je ne voulais pas créer un nouveau topic juste pour ça, donc je me permet de poser ma question ici: Je suis dans une maison avec de gros mur; la box est d'un côté de la maison et moi de l'autre; je ne peut pas capter le réseau d'un bout à l'autre de la maison; je cherche donc à augmenter le portée du Wi-Fi; j'ai cherché des répétiteur Wi Fi, mais je me demandais; c'est universel ou bien ça peut ne pas fonctionner sur Mac? Sinon, est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée pour m'aider à étendre mon réseau? 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 il existe des répéteurs dits "universels" qui peuvent répéter une box.

Ils fonctionnent aussi bien sur Mac que PC.

Pour étendre le réseau il y a plusieurs possibilités, en fonction de la configuration des lieux et des obstacles à franchir : il n'y a pas de réponse unique.

Un simple répéteur peut suffire, si non, il est possible d'implanter un autre point d'accès relié à la box par câble Ethernet direct, ou via boitiers CPL.

Il faut aussi voir s'il est possible de déplacer la box, en fonction des prises téléphoniques disponibles.

Bref, tout dépend des lieux...


----------



## esv^^ (31 Août 2012)

Merci de ta réponse. Je cherche la solution la plus économique possible...
Je continue de chercher sur Google...


----------



## Tuncurry (31 Août 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse. Je cherche la solution la plus économique possible...
> Je continue de chercher sur Google...



En ce qui me concerne, j'ai pris ça et c'est assez efficace, le tout à un cout modéré (45)


----------



## esv^^ (31 Août 2012)

C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut; un répétiteur Wi Fi et une "rallonge"  du réseau par le circuit éléctrique de la maison!
Maintenant, il ne me reste plus qu'à chercher l'endroit ou il se vends le moins cher.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2012)

Ce Netgear est un répéteur wifi uniquement, il ne fait pas "une rallonge du réseau par le circuit électrique de la maison".

En revanche, il existe des boitiers CPL avec émetteur wifi intégré : 

Box -- Ethernet -- CPL --------- réseau eléctrique ---------- CPL Wifi  ))))))))    ((((((( appareils en wifi

Exemple : http://www.google.fr/products/catal...OzDOKek0QXjuYDwBQ&ved=0CI8BEPMCMAM#ps-sellers


----------



## esv^^ (31 Août 2012)

Oui, t'as raison, j'ai confondu. Une simple extension par Wi fi me suffira!


----------

